# The Best Pastoral Theology and Preaching Books



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 3, 2017)

I've been working through writing summaries of all the books I have on pastoral theology and homiletics. They are "evaluations / summaries" but my intent is to supply the reader with the best information from these works in cliff-note form. If you were to read all the _best works_ on preaching and pastoral theology they would comprise twenty thousand plus pages (just Charles Bridges work runs 700 pages in its unedited form). So, in going over all this material, I'm personally finding it exceedingly beneficial and edifying, but also thought it would serve a purpose of helping other ministers who may not have read all these books. 

If you have not read Peter van Mastricht's little work on preaching, then you are missing out greatly. Literally, he demonstrates _the best method of preaching_. He has some great gems in the work, and it is a relatively short work. 

Evaluation of “The Best Method of Preaching” by Peter van Mastricht – by C. Matthew McMahon


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 3, 2017)

If you are a minister and have not read William Perkins' work on the Calling to the Ministry, for shame. You definitely need to read that work. I've already republished the Art of Faithful Preaching, and I'm working to update "The Calling of the Ministry". But here is a summary of the work: 

Evaluation of William Perkins’ The Art of Faithful Preaching and The Calling of the Ministry – by C. Matthew McMahon


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 3, 2017)

Some of the best quotes you will ever read in a book on pastoral theology are in Baxter's "The Reformed Pastor."

Evaluation of Richard Baxter’s "The Reformed Pastor" – by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray (Jan 3, 2017)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> If you are a minister and have not read William Perkins' work on the Calling to the Ministry, for shame. You definitely need to read that work. I've already republished the Art of Faithful Preaching, and I'm working to update "The Calling of the Ministry". But here is a summary of the work:
> 
> Evaluation of William Perkins’ The Art of Faithful Preaching and The Calling of the Ministry – by C. Matthew McMahon


I would like to buy these books for two pastors I know, but what would I tell them when presenting them with the gift without them getting offended. I don't want them to think that I'm thinking their preaching sucks or their not doing their job correctly.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi Ray,

Speaking as a pastor, if someone said something like this, I'd feel blessed:

"I ran across these books being discussed online and the people were saying what a blessing these titles had been to ministers for centuries. So I wanted to be a blessing to you! You're doing a great job serving the Lord, and I hope you enjoy them!" 

That would be edifying.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ray (Jan 3, 2017)

reaganmarsh said:


> Hi Ray,
> 
> Speaking as a pastor, if someone said something like this, I'd feel blessed:
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 3, 2017)

The second half of Perkins isn't ready just yet. The first half is. I'm hoping to have the second half completed in about a month.

However, I understand your question, and I'm involved in doing exactly what your thinking about with multiple preachers. Every opportunity I have to give preachers I come into contact with good books, I do it. I personally know, having read the books themselves, that these wonderful pastoral theology and homiletic books will aid in their growth as a minister. Every minister can grow. Paul instructs Timothy, "Till I come, give attention to *reading*, to exhortation, to doctrine." (1 Ti. 4:13). Part of the minister's duty is to _read_. That being said, my intention is never to make a faithful minister feel bad about how they might perceive my perception of their preaching. So when I hand out books, I always do so with a double word of encouragement. I first tell them these are works that I found to be beneficial to me personally, and aided in my spiritual growth as a preacher, and as a Christian. Then, I encourage them with the works, simply saying that they "may be an encouragement" to them as well. I have yet to have any of them give me an odd look, or get upset with me. They are usually quite thankful. (_Inside scoop: ministers generally like to get free books_.) As a matter of fact, one of those preachers just told me yesterday via phone that they were greatly encouraged in reading Perkins' _Art of Faithful Preaching_, and thanked me again.

It may be that you are not a preacher, and you say to yourself, "Well, I can't tell the minister that these books did _me _good," because you haven't read them. Perkins, Brinsley, and other simple works that lay out _simple but powerful teaching _on the office of the pastor and duty of preaching well are equally as edifying to the _hearer _as well as to the _preacher. _Knowing what a good preacher "looks like" biblically, is of utmost importance. So why not read them first yourself, and then give them with all good intentions, making that known, to those you think might equally benefit from them?

(If those ministers are, in all actuality, unfit for the office, negligent in their preaching, doing it for a paycheck, etc., that is a whole other matter entirely.)

(I agree wholeheartedly with Rev. Marsh. Excellent way to be encouraging.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 4, 2017)

Here is a great work by Dabney summarized on _Sacred Rhetoric, or Evangelical Eloquence_.

Evaluation of “Sacred Rhetoric” by RL Dabney – by C. Matthew McMahon


----------



## TylerRay (Jan 4, 2017)

reaganmarsh said:


> Hi Ray,
> 
> Speaking as a pastor, if someone said something like this, I'd feel blessed:
> 
> ...


Reagan,
I read your post before I read Ray's, and without that context it sounded like you were dropping some pretty heavy hints!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 4, 2017)

TylerRay said:


> Reagan,
> I read your post before I read Ray's, and without that context it sounded like you were dropping some pretty heavy hints!



Well brother, if the Spirit lays it on your heart...don't be disobedient to the heavenly vision (Ac 26.19)! Ha ha! Just teasing.

Hope you guys are doing well, my friend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerRay (Jan 4, 2017)

reaganmarsh said:


> Well brother, if the Spirit lays it on your heart...ha ha! Just teasing.
> 
> Hope you guys are doing well, my friend!


Likewise, brother!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 5, 2017)

Alexander's book is good on this topic of preaching.

Evaluation of “Thoughts on Preaching” by JW Alexander – by C. Matthew McMahon


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 5, 2017)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Alexander's book is good on this topic of preaching.
> 
> Evaluation of “Thoughts on Preaching” by JW Alexander – by C. Matthew McMahon



Dr. McMahon, is this the same J.W. Alexander who wrote 'Thoughts on Family Worship'?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 5, 2017)

reaganmarsh said:


> Dr. McMahon, is this the same J.W. Alexander who wrote 'Thoughts on Family Worship'?


Yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 5, 2017)

I have personally uncomfortable with the promotion of the works of Baxter. Dr Jim Renihan has given an insightful lecture where he points out that Baxter's view of Justification was very unsound and the Puritans of the time were ncomfortable with Baxter's theology. Further, Dr Renihan argues one cannot seperate Baxter's theology from his practical works - the two go together. In other words Baxter's pastoral works build on the foundations of his problemaic theology. Surely we must agree that our theology must build a sound foundation for our practical Christianity. See http://confessingbaptist.com/james-renihan-on-richard-baxters-doctrine-of-justification-audio-video/


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 5, 2017)

> I have personally uncomfortable with the promotion of the works of Baxter. Dr Jim Renihan has given an insightful lecture where he points out that Baxter's view of Justification was very unsound and the Puritans of the time were ncomfortable with Baxter's theology. Further, Dr Renihan argues one cannot seperate Baxter's theology from his practical works - the two go together. In other words Baxter's pastoral works build on the foundations of his problemaic theology. Surely we must agree that our theology must build a sound foundation for our practical Christianity. See http://confessingbaptist.com/james-renihan-on-richard-baxters-doctrine-of-justification-audio-video/



Generally, I'm in agreement. I don't generally "advertise" Baxter. His theology on Justification separates faith from it, and is beyond problematic.
However, Baxter's _Reformed Pastor _is about as on point as the puritans would have been in practically thinking through the pastoral ministry. It's the only work I'll really reread by him.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 6, 2017)

Two books which I was _*not *_impressed with.

First, I think overall, Adam's book is not very good at all on preaching. I think _it is what is wrong with preaching today._
Evaluation of “Preaching with Purpose” by Jay Adams – by C. Matthew McMahon

Second, this work was not very deep, and I think not very helpful overall. The first half of the book was actually pretty light. The second half was a "little" better but was more an exercise in writing on the subject matter, rather than actually being helpful, or even "contribuative" to the church. It really does not offer the reader enough other than to go to some of the sources he mentions to read the first sources themselves.
Evaluation and Summary of Bruce Bickel’s “Light and Heat: The Puritan View of the Pulpit” by C. Matthew McMahon

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 7, 2017)

This is an excellent work, though also a little long. Fairbairn has a tendency to talk a lot and looses a bit of precision.

Evaluation of “Pastoral Theology” by Patrick Fairbairn – by C. Matthew McMahon


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 9, 2017)

This is a great work to encourage earnestness in the pastoral ministry.

Evaluation of “An Earnest Ministry” by John Angell James – by C. Matthew McMahon


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 10, 2017)

Here is a classic work by Spurgeon - maybe his best.

Evaluation of “Lectures to My Students Complete and Unabridged” by Charles Spurgeon – by C. Matthew McMahon


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 11, 2017)

This work is fabulous. A great work covering certain needful ideas that are often neglected.
Evaluation of “The Ministry of the Word” by William Taylor – by C. Matthew McMahon


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 12, 2017)

This is another fabulous work that you should not miss reading.
Evaluation and Summary of William Plumer’s “Hints and Helps in Pastoral Theology” by C. Matthew McMahon


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 20, 2017)

This is one of the best works on the Pastoral Ministry in print. You'll want to read the longer version and not simply the shorter version.

Evaluation of "The Christian Ministry" by Charles Bridges - by C. Matthew McMahon


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 11, 2017)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Two books which I was _*not *_impressed with.
> 
> First, I think overall, Adam's book is not very good at all on preaching. I think _it is what is wrong with preaching today._
> Evaluation of “Preaching with Purpose” by Jay Adams – by C. Matthew McMahon
> ...



Dr. McMahon,

You mention in your review of Bickel that he uses books which anyone might walk into a bookstore and purchase. I'm not being argumentative here, so I sincerely hope it doesn't sound that way -- but I am confused. 

I've not read the book you're reviewing, first (it's only recently come across my radar -- though I plan to in the near future), but here's my question. 

a) Is your critique in that regard because he uses uncritical editions (i.e., popular-level, abridged, or modernized) of major works? 

b) Is it because he doesn't engage broadly enough (i.e., he only sticks to the best-known Puritans, and has not demonstrated sufficient engagement across the broad spectrum which comprised Puritanism)?

c) Given the quality and breadth of the reprints being done today by BOT, RHB, SDG, etc., and given that they're often critical editions (I'm thinking of RHB's Perkins set, or Banner's commissioning of a new critical edition of Flavel's works, etc.), might those sorts of volumes have been acceptable in scholarly work, i.e., if he'd had them available? 

d) Or is it that he's not done enough primary source work -- getting into the archives and handling the actual volumes themselves? 

I understand that you say he basically strings quotes together without engaging their content or advancing his thesis; no problem. It's more the nature of your note that he used books anyone could access that raises my question. 

Again, not criticizing -- just curious. 

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 12, 2017)

It was more of your option B. He only dealt with sources that were readily available. In other words, if you work on a *doctoral* thesis, your going to have to go deeper than just what is readily available, or what my wife could read or write, for example (and she is a smart cookie in that regard). A doctoral THESIS needs to deal with a breadth of material. You'll need to have access to some kind of library or some ability that goes beyond a layman's point of view. 

One of the requirements I had before writing a doctoral thesis, was to go through a challenging course on how doctoral research is *done*. That was a prerequisite. If i didn't have the knowledge to find and locate the proper MSS I needed for a study, then the dissertation would be lacking. 

So if I'm writing a detailed doctoral thesis on puritan preaching, I'm going to need to go further and broader in my research than just what is commercially available. 

When you know there sources out there would enhance a thesis, but the writer didn't know that such documents even existed, that's when, as a reader, you get concerned about the vitality of such a work. It left me unfulfilled in reading it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 13, 2017)

That is very helpful. Thanks for taking the time to respond!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 13, 2017)

reaganmarsh said:


> That is very helpful. Thanks for taking the time to respond!



Anytime brother! Study on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

